# P0011 & P052a/N205 Valve



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, nothing like picking your car up after having new rear magnetic shocks installed, only to find a new CEL(MIL) on. Obviously, this was just a total coincidence, but without a local Audi dealer it was quite annoying. I scanned the ECU and got P0011 and P052a codes. Google led me back to here...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7810426-P0011-amp-p052a. Apparently VW has a 6 year warranty, so that guy got a free N205 valve replaced and it fixed his CEL. Audis only come with a 4 year warranty...makes sense. So, I ordered a replacement. The part number is 06E-109-257-J. Of course Audi parts are overpriced ($180), so I ordered something off of Amazon. The $42 (you can find one for about $22) Chinese part I ordered looked identical when it arrived 2 days later, aside from no part number.

I popped out the old valve. Installed the Chinese valve. Cleared the codes. Ran the car. No CEL. Great! Simple. Cheap. Easy...

One week later...oil dripping under my car.  Sure enough...I see it leaking from this valve under certain conditions. Back to the internet to buy OEM valve...I find VW Parts Vortex. They list 06E-109-257-J for $108...$7 for shipping. Great. The new part number (with a P) was $130 I think. Two days later (awesome!) the Hungarian N205 arrives...but it's actually the new 06E-109-257-*P*...LOL! Thirty minutes later, Chinese valve out, Hungarian valve in. Short test drive...no leak. Cold start this morning...no leak. Love the Hungarians. Love Amazon also...full refund, box up the Chinese valve, and UPS will come pick it up on Monday...free. (Now I just need to wait until spring to put car on jack stands, take off belly pan and clean all the oil from the engine compartment...ugh!)

I've got some photos I'll post, and some YouTube links about what this valve does. It's a pretty cool little system.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

This is the stock valve location...tough to see and a bad photo.



After its removed, you can see the hole where it goes...pretty self explanatory.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

This is the 5+ year old OEM valve.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

This is a close-up of the tip, showing what appears to be a metallic filter that is lodged in one of the openings...??? Not sure if that's the cause of this valve failing or if its something electrical.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The Chinese replacement is on the left and the original valve on the right. My instrument is pointed to where there is a slight difference...perhaps the cause of the Chinese valve leaking.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

06E-109-257-J vs. 06E-109-257-P...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Literally just had the same faults and fix done on Thursday, 5yr and 58k miles. Maybe this is going to be a common thing on the RS?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

This valve is the Intake Cam Adjuster Valve. It's what adjusts the valve timing on the intake cam. Here's some generic (non-Audi) videos.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's the codes....

2 Faults Found:
000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake) 
P0011 - 004 - Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 45864 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.12.15
Time: 15:53:51


Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3956 /min
Load: 9.0 %
Speed: 59.0 km/h
Temperature: 61.0°C
Temperature: 6.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.859 V


001322 - Camshaft Adj. Bank 1 Intake 
P052A - 001 - Cold-Start Timing not Reached - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 45866 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.12.16
Time: 11:19:15


Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1758 /min
Load: 16.5 %
Speed: 3.0 km/h
Temperature: -9.0°C
Temperature: -10.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.732 V


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Literally just had the same faults and fix done on Thursday, 5yr and 58k miles. Maybe this is going to be a common thing on the RS?


That's a bummer. In the research I did, it seems this is a common problem for many cars. The system is on so many vehicles now, and they use very similar valves. Part of my rationale for buying the Chinese valve was that the VW/Audi one only lasted 28K miles. Anyway...hopefully this helps others diagnose the same fault...and don't waste time/$$$ on an aftermarket valve...though there are many manufacturers, so it would be nice to know if any others work/don't leak.


----------

